# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Georg Trakli, Driteroi Dhe Poezia Si Mesianizem

## shigjeta

GEORG TRAKLI, DRITEROI DHE POEZIA SI MESIANIZEM

Dr. MOIKOM ZEQO

Perhere me ka shqetesuar ankthshem deri ne dhimbje motivi i shperfytyrimit, d.m.th. i metamorfozes. Proteu eshte heroi mitologjik, qe mund te shnderrohej nga forma njerezore ne forma te ndryshme kafshesh, shpendesh, madje dhe ne zjarr dhe ne uje. Zeusi kur e dashuroi Danane u shnderrua ne nje shi te arte, kurse hyjneshes Leda iu afrua ne formen e nje mjellme. E cuditshme eshte, qe subjekti i fundit i Ledes dhe i Zeusmjellmes eshte fiksuar ne vulen sekrete te Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut. Ja nje sekret gnostik me teper se sa heraldik. Nje kryeveper e Onufrit eshte ikona e quajtur "Shperfytyrimi" qe tregon Krishtin qe kur hipi ne malin Tabor (nuk tingellon paksa si Tomor?) u kthye ne nje qenie njerezore jo prej mishi por prej drite te hatashme. Motivi i shperfytyrimit ma ka torturuar fantazine, por dhe me ka terhequr deri ne rraskapitje. Princi Buda dhe filozofi Pitagora thonin shpesh se dikur shpirti i tyre kishte qene ne formen e qenieve te tjera te meparshme. Keshtu lindi idea e metapsikozes ose e metamorfozes panteistike. Keto mendime me jane thandrruar ne trup, por gjithmone ne nje gjendje levizjeje te pakuptueshme. Mendoj, qe atributin e shperfytyrimit pervec hyjnive e kane dhe poetet. Shpirti i Homerit ka levizur ne forma librash te ndryshem ne gati te gjitha gjuhet e planetit. Buzuku ne 1555 qe metamorfoza antropomorfe e formave te dikurshme te profeteve biblike por ne substancen e gjuhes shqipe. Cdo perkthim eshte nje mbijetese. Parapelqej fjalen shqiperim. Eshte me e bindshme, eshte me kapshme, eshte me intriguese, eshte me shqetesuese dhe padyshim eshte me paqesjellese. Shqiperuesit, pa e ditur dhe ata vete zoterojne atributin e shperfytyrimit si nje univers simfonik te se njejtes materie kozmike ose miniaturike. 

II

12 gusht 2002, ora 10 e 17 minuta. Me merr ne telefon Driteroi. Me thote se ndodhet me Sadien dhe Anen ne plazhin e Durresit. I takoj ne muzg. Driteroi hapi dy shishe vere te purpurt. "Eshte vere e mrekullueshme Moikom, nuk duhet te vdesim pa e pire kete vere". Timbri dioniziak i Driteroit nuk eshte zbehur, as deshira e tij e pafundme per te jetuar. Shikonim detin Adriatik, me te perralltin dhe magjikun det ne bote. Ne gazetat e dites qe botuar nje lajm trondites. Nje student shqiptar ne Itali kishte vdekur mjerueshem dhe fare kot ne nje aksident. Prinderit e studentit bene nje akt te pabesueshem. Ata pranuan qe organet e djalit te vdekur te dhuroheshin per transplantime per disa te semure qe rrezikoheshin dhe ata per te vdekur. Na tmerroi indiferenca e mediave italiane, madje dhe mosmirenjohja, nje shperfillje e tmerrshme. Por organet e trupit te shqiptarit tashme do te ndaheshin ne gati dhjete trupa te tjere, qe do te vazhdonin te jetonin. Ne nje forme te paperfytyrueshme djaloshi shqiptar qe bere pjese perberese e dhjete trupave njerezore. Kjo parabole nuk eshte e shpiur. Askush nuk ka te drejte te tregohet skeptik. Mjaft me me fabulen e zvetnuar te humanizmit! Sfida e te vdekurit eshte qortimi me madheshtor, gati si Gjyqi i Mbrame, i pikturuar plot metafora apokaliptike nga Mikelanxheloja. Fill pas nje diskutimi te mundimshem per kete ngjarje Driteroi me tregoi disa doreshkrime te tij dhe ne kete cast me nje ze te zbehte dhe misterioz me tha se kishte shqiperuar poezite e Georg Traklit. Ate nate nuk me zuri gjumi. Shqiptari i vdekur ne lule te rinise me njehsohej me imazhin e Georg Traklit. Ndoshta poezite e Traklit, nga deshire e eperme e historise dhe e artit i kishte bere te ngjashme me organet njerezore per t'u transplantuar tek trupat e lexuesve te te gjitha moshave, popujve dhe gjuheve.

III

Me kujtohet shpesh nje takim qe kam pasur ne kabinetin e Aleks Budes ne Akademine e Skencave ne Tirane. Ishte vera e vitit 1978. Une kasha organizuar nje ekspedite arkeologjike nenujore ne Karaburun dhe ne Gjirin e Gramates. Shkova te firmosja nje shkrese tek Aleksi. Dijetari i thinjur pasi e firmosi shkresen me pyeti se cfare po lexoja. I thashe se po lexoja Rilken. "Sonetet e Orfeut". Me pyeti se si me dukej ky poet. I thashe se eshte nje poet i mire por nuk me pelqen dhe aq shume (mendim qe fatkeqesisht e kam akoma dhe sot). Aleksi u tkurr. Befas u gjallerua. Me uli prane vetes dhe filloi te me fliste mrekullisht per Rilken, poetin me te madh lirik qe kishte njohur ne rinine e tij. C'fatkeqesi qe nuk kisha me vete nje aparat incizimi. Mendimet e Budes m'u duken te pabesueshme dhe me nje finese princerore. Prej tij degjova per here te pare dhe emrin e Georg Traklit. I rikthehem shpesh ketij kujtimi te shenjte per mua. Ligjerimi i Budes me ka ndjekur ne vite, pastaj kam risjelle ne perfytyrim gotet e lashte qe kane qene ne lashtesi ne brigjet e Ilirise, madje dhe ne Durresin tim. Sillja nder mendi peshkopin got Uiflli te shekullit IV i cili pikerisht ne brigjet e Ilirise beri pershkrimin e Bibles se Shenjte ne gotisht por ne formen e herezise se Ariusit. Dija nderkaq nga studimet etimologjike moderne se fjala "Deutch" qe perdorur per heren e pare ne oborrin e Karlit te Madh dhe ridhte nga emri i lashte "Thiuda", dmth "Teuta" qe do te thote popull, komunitet, bashkesi njerezore. Dija gjithashtu se Getja gjate udhetimit te tij ne Itali kishte degjuar ne nje shkolle ku mesohej per teologji ne Rome edhe nje student shqiptar qe per nder te tij kishte recituar dhe nje poezi ne shqip. Kur kam lexuar romanin e Getes "Udhetimet e Vilhelm Maisterit" jam habitur qe kam gjetur aty shtjellimin e mitit te Melusines se ardhur nga brigjet e Albanise, Shqiperise. Te gjitha keto perkime perbejne nje kaleidoskop dhe ne kete kaleidoskop tashme eshte nderfutur si nje substance prej ylli edhe emri i Georg Traklit. Kam dhe nje arsye vetiake te pamohueshme: kam botuar dikur nje tregim per arkitektin e madhe vienez Adolf Loos. Ky arkitekt ka bere projektin e nje vile per Aleksander Moisiun qe e kishte mik ne Lida te Venedikut. Projekti nuk u materializua asnjehere. Gerog Trakli i ka kushtuar nje nga poezite me te frymezuara Adolf Loosit. A e ka njohur Aleksander Moisiun? Ah sikur te ringjallej Moisiu yne dhe t'i shkruante ai keto rreshta per Traklin

IV

Palimpsest i Traklit: Erdhi Magu i Bardhe per te na thene perralla, lopa endrra sheh dhe vjeshta e djegur eshte plot merimanga, anija e argjende sjell pas vetes karanin e semundjeve te pergjakura dhe nga dhomat e erreta engjejt dalin me njolla kalbesire ne krahe, me sandale te arta shkasin jetet e dikurshme, korbat jane kortezhi funeber, por kudo ne heshtje hapen syte e fosforte te Zotit, atje ku vuan e trishtuar mellenja dhe femijeria jetoi ne shpellen e kalter, o engjell i zi qe erdhe heshtur nga gjiri i drureve, shpirti kendonte vdekjen, kalbjen e gjelbert te mishit, o gjak qe vrapon nga gryka kengetare, me fryme egersire erresira vjen ere, hije te thurrura me shufra Hene, psheretimat tuaja thyhen ne kristalin e shkrete te liqeneve malore, nje moter e eres fluturon e hazdisur, kuaj te zymte vrapojne, ferra kacurrele del nga guri, fytyra grash me shfaqen duke feksur si vizatime larg ne horizont, ne ujerat e muzgeta peshku hedh valle o cast pikellimi, muzg shpirteror ne kaltersi, mbi vetullat e bardha te te vdekurit mirti lulezon, jam une dhe vrasesi i vetes sime, duke u ngurosur ne perqafime, pellgu eshte plot triton dhe floke zambakesh, por kur do te therrmohesh t'i fytyre fantazmore ne shkallet e vdekjes u coptua mishi i qenies, endrat duart dredhin dhe perdredhin, kur thonjte e nate fytin tim e cjerrin, te vdekurit ne varr mermerin kapin me gishterinj dhe grate e zbehta me gjijte i presin dhenduret qiellore, engjejt e kristalte tingellojne lajthishteve, se floriri i dites ndryshket, ajme, ndrisin ne shteg hapat e dashurise se ndaluar, rezedat mbushen me dridhje te fresketa shpirti, kembanat me kerbacin e tyre magnetik qellojne ererat, ura, ylberi i metalte qan nga treni, Menada e pangopur mes muzgut copa mishi do te gelltise me gjirin e piset te kenetes sulfurike, shpatat e zeza te Genjeshtes sikur gervishtin Portat e Hekurta, goja jote e trendafilte e dashur digjet si plage ne trupin e qenies time, te tremb katastrofa e races se njerezve, vetmitarit do t'i gjelberojne temthat, ne muzg Saturni fatet i var ne peshore, ne jemi skifteret e pikellimit, furtuna tund skeletin e fenerit dhe perhapet si therrime ari kockat e femijerise. 

V

Georg Trakli eshte nje nga poetet me te medhenj te botes qe i takon rrymes se ekspresionizmit. Impresionizmi ka te beje me mbresat. Kurse ekspresionizmi lidhet me nje subjektivitet dhe autonomi te mbresave per t'i kompozuar. Ne fillim te shekullit XX esteti gjerman Herman Bari pa disa piktura te Ludvig fon Hofman. Ne njeren qe nje dru i kuq symbol i nje ngjarjeje vendimtare ne art. Per Barin ngjyra e kuqe e drurit si atribut pikturik i drurit nuk eshte vlera ndijore as abstraksion simbolik, eshte nje ekspresion subjektiv dhe i eperm. Per ekspresionistet arti nuk imiton natyren, teoria e Aristotelit per Mimesin bie dhe humbet. Per natyralizmin eshte mimetizmi, per simbolistet eshte ezoterika, per ekspresionistet ndjeshmeria artistike eshte nje dukuri enigmatike. Keshtu linden fovistet Kirner, Nolde, Shmid dhe me pas artistet e penelit Kokoshka, Kandinski dhe Pol Kle. Poeti bashkekohor i Traklit, i quajtur Gotfrid Ben flet per Evropen ekspresioniste", ku krijimi ka gjuhe te cliruar nga funksioni mimetic, se midis realitetit empiric dhe realitetit artistik realiteti i pare eshte pasiv kurse i dyti eshte gjithshka. Keshtu ekspresionistet arriten deri tek venia ne dyshim e funksionit komunikues te fjaleve, te nje asemantizem i qellimshem, por tingellor. Patetika e ekspresionizmit eshte vuajtja, kurse ekstaza eshte emblema e tyre heraldike. Kemi pakufishmerine e imagjinates ku heronjte e ekspresionizmit nuk jane psikologjike por mitologjike. Ata arrijne keshtu tek ideologemat. Flasin per te kremten seksit. Ankorohem te emertimi i quajtur "Dammerung" qe tregon nje gjendje te dyzuar te kohes as perendim, as agim, as muzg. Georg Trakli nuk eshjte kalores dhe as profet i utopive shoqerore, ne bashkesine e ekspresionisteve ai ehste nje lirik i vetmuar larg bujes letrare, larg publicitetit metropolitan. Natyre jashtezakonisht e ndejshme ai ka nje ind kozmik te fjales. Librin e pare qe botoi ne 1913 ai donte ta titullonte "Perendimi dhe renimi". Ai reflektonte gjendjen pesimiste ndaj qyteterimit perendimor, gje qe e ka shprehur ne librin e tij trondites "Rrenimi i perendimit" filozofi Osvald Shpengler (1880 1936). Sipas tij qyteterimi ishte i semure dhe ishte larguar nga origjina e tij e mirefillte ekologjike dhe primitive. Interesante eshte qe Konica yne, ben nje koment per librin e Shpenglerit. Franc Nopcja nje gjeni i vertete ka lene ne doreshkrim nje liber me poezi te tij ku mendon se rendimi i kultures perendimore eshte i pashmangshem dhe vetem ne malet e Shqiperise mund te gjente nje romantike ringjalljeje. Kete ndikim ka dhe poezia e famshme e Migjenit "Kenget e Perendimit". Me furishem filozofi Nice me kryevepren e tij "Keshtu foli Zarathustra" shpalli se zoti ka vdekur dhe se raca njerezorte eshte zvetenuar dhe duhet te krijohet Mbinjeriu. Mbinjeriu eshte Mesia i vertete, eshte shpetimtari. Ndaj Trakli shkruan: 

Por ne shpella me djerse te pergjakur, 

Mundohet e heshtur raca njerezore,

Nga metalet e forta behet matrica e emblemes se Shpetimtarit

Edhe Migjeni yne klithte "Te lindet Njeriu. Ideja e mesianizmit ka qene thelbi i krishterimit madje dhe i socializmit. Kjo krijoi te ashtuquajturen inxhinieri sociale ose utopine e programuar. Pak a shume e ngjashme eshte dhe inxhinieria gjenetike, apo eksperimentimi ambikuid i klonimit. Karl Poperi eshte tallur me kete utopizem, ndonese zanafilla e tij eshte qe nga Platoni. Por le ta leme historine ta rregulloje vete te ardhmen e saj. T'i rikthehemi poezise si nje status mesianik i nje rendi krejt tjeter, jo i rendit kronologjik, as teknologjik por i rendit shpirteror. Trakli i perket rendit shpirteror. Ai eshte i tmerruar nga trysnia e mediokritetit dhe shkaterrimi i races hyjnore te njeriut. Per te poezia eshte nje bote pa histori, sepse eshte vete histori. Fjalet kane kode hermetike. Harmonia estetike eshte me e rendesishme sesa kuptimshmeria e sakte. Vete Trakli ka shkruar, pak kohe sesa te vdiste "nuk di me cfare dua, eshte e pashprehshme fatkeqesia kur thyhet bota dhe koha". Per Traklin kane thene se punktualizmi stilistik ka qene nje shenje e turbullimit psiqik. Une mendoj se jo. Trakli e ka ngjizur njeriun me natyre, nje shpirtezim pa kufi. Poezia e Traklit ka nje simultanizem si tek ikonat bizantine por duke qene ikonoklaste. Tek ai herezia krijuese eshte artikulimi i neveritjes se institucioneve dhe botekuptimeve te vjetra. Ai e kerkon nje Shpetimtar. Por do t'i pershtateshin me mire fjalet e Robert Musilit se "e donim Mbinjeriun, por edhe Nennjeriun".

Kohe me pare e kam bere dhe une shqiperimin e nje poezie te Traklit. Ja kjo poezi:

Mbi pishinen e bardhe te peshqve

Fluturuan tufat e zogjve te eger

Nga thelbi i yjeve doli dhe fryu era e acarit.

Mbi varret tona

Rane copat e ballit te thyer te nates

Mbi lisat luhatet nje anije argjendi,

Perhere tingellojne uret e bardha te qytetit

Nen kupat e zambakeve

O vellai im, ne treguesit e verber ngjitemi drejt zeniteve te mesnates

Nje poet i verttete nuk ka nevoje te shkruaje me teper se sa kaq. Eshte thene gjithcka. Na kujtohet befas kryevepra pikturike e Brygerit qe tregon nje grumbull te verbrish qe udhehiqen nga nje i verber. A nuk ka qene keshtu ne shumicen e rasteve vete njerezimi?

VI

Mendoj se Dritero Agolli e ka perkthyer shkelqyeshem poezine e Traklit. Nga gjithe historia e shqiperimeve ne letersine tone mua me kane mahnitur shqiperimi mjeshteror i Gjon Buzukut, i Kenges se kengeve, "Rubairat" e Omar Khajamit te Fan Nolit, "Fije bari" e Uitmanit nga Skender Luarasi, "Poezite kineze" nga Ismail Kadareja dhe libri antologjik "Shekulli i argjendte" me poetet e shquar ruse nga Dritero Agolli. Kam cmuar sidomos shqiperimin e poezive te Bagrickit. Mendoj se shqiperimi me i sukseshem i Agollit eshte ky liber i Traklit. Kam biseduar shpesh me Driteroin per sekretin e shqiperimit. Driteroi mendon se shqiperuesi duhet te dije shume me mire gjuhen amtare se sa gjuhen e huaj. Ai me ka treguar nje hollesi, kur Cukovski perktheu Uitmanin ne rusisht nje varg nuk tingellonte mire ndonese besnikeria e shqiperimit qe e sakte. Majakovski qe nuk dinte anglisht i tha Cukovskit se vargu duhet te qe shqiperuar ndryshe, duke iu afruar kuptimit te vertete te Uitmanit me teper se sa Cukovski. Kjo hollesi flet jo per trupin e poezise por per shpirtin e saj. Eshte rasti te citoj nje mendim te estetit te mrekullueshem Valter Beniamin: "nese me perkthim kumtohet afersia e gjuheve, kjo nuk arrihet nepermjet ngjashmerise se vargut mes kopjes dhe origjinalit, keshtu perftohet mendimi se nuk eshte kusht qe aferia te perfshihet ne ngjashmeri. Koncepti i aferise eshte ne perputhje me perdorimin e tij me te ngushte ne te gjitha rastet qe nuk mund te percaktohet permes barazise se prejardhjeve, megjithese percaktimi i perdorimit me te ngushte i konceptimit te origjines mbetet i pazevendesueshem, por kur kerkohet aferia e dy gjuheve duhen perjashtuar faktoret historike. Ne ngjasmerine midis dy veprave ka aq shume pak gjera shpesh sa midis fjaleve te tyre. Mund te thuhet se e gjithe aferia jashtehistorike e gjuheve qendron ne faktin se ne cdo njeren si teresi presupozohet gjithmone njera dhe madje po ajo gje qe megjithate nuk eshte e arritshme per asnjeren ne vecanti, por vetem ne teresinee ndermjetesimeve te tyre ne plotesim te njeratjetres. Te gjithe elementet e vecante, fjalet, fjalite, bashkelidhjet e dy gjuheve te huaja perjashtohen duanesisht dhe vetem keshtu keto gjuhe plotesojne njera tjetren". Driteroi eshte ne kete hulli. Ai eshte nje nga shqiperuesit me te medhenj dhe me te sukseshem te kultures sone kombetare, pa qene ndonje polyglot dhe filolog i thekur. Ai shqiperon shpirtin dhe ia arrin kesaj gjeje. Ai e ka rilexuar Traklin dhe na jep ne per ta rilexuar. Dalim keshtu pra, tek motivi i shperfytyrimit dhe i metamorfozes. Kur trupat fonetike te gjuheve jane te ndryshme, nga me te ndryshmet por shpirti i identitetit nuk shperbehet me.

VII

Letersia e shprehjes gjermane mua me ka mahnitur gjithe jeten. Gjate leximeve te mia me ka terhequr vemendjen fakti nje roli te vecante te fantastiks me kete kulture. Me ka terhequr Hofmani me romanin e tij "macoku Mur", me fantazine si karnaval letrar dhe metaforik. Hofmani ka qene dhe muzikant dhe imitonte Moxartin. Ai shkroi jeten e kompozitorit Gluk ne forme perralle dhe e quajti Kaloresi Gluk. Libri i Shamisose per Pjeter Shlemilin i cili ia shet hijen e tij Djallit me eshte dukur me terheqes se sa tregimi faustian i Getes. Nje poet si Stefan Georgu (1868 1933) ka shkruar per perandorin romak Algabalin, ne latinisht Heliogabalus. Ky perandor nuk e perfillte ndjeshmerine artistike. Poeti e pershkruan ate duke ecur mes thesareve plot flori dhe diamante, duke i shkelur me urrejtje dhe neveri sepse bukuria e tyre estetike ne vetvete nuk perfshinte asnjefare etike. Per Georgun poezia kishte ndjeshmeri por pa pjesemarrjen e nje kuptimi social. Stili lirik i Rilkes gjithmone mbartte nje paradoks iluzor, pavaresisht se ai vargjet e tij i quante psikograme. Georg Trakli ehste i ndruyshem nga shembujt e mesiperm. Poezia e tij eshjte nje dukuri vertet e ekspresionizmit, por aio eshte i dallueshem ne vetmine e tij te padiskutueshme. Realiteti i tij eshte i perbere nga realitete te endres por dhe endrrat e tij jane te perbera nga elemente te realitetit. Ai ka shkruar per mjerimin me tragjikisht se sa Bodleri. Ai nuk shperfytyrohet si njeri, por mbijeton permes cnjerezimit. Migjeni yne ka shkruar se "e hidhet eshte bota ne majen e gjuhes se Kozmosit",. Trumcaku migjenian ben vetevrasje ne nje peisazh kun e vend te degeve te drureve jane briret e kafsheve prehistorike. Keto vizione kozmike jane te pashembullta mbase ne krejt poezine boterore. Migjeni eshte nje bir i ekspresionizmit shqiptar por ndryshe nga Trakli ka nje proteste shoqerore fisnike dhe te jashtezakonshme. Une Migjenin e cmoj mbi te gjithe shkrimtaret shqiptare por jo i nisur nga ideshmeria e tij. Mjeshteria konceptuale e Migjenit eshte me e dendura dhe me e vecanta ne letrat shqipe. Migjeni me duket i ngjashem me Bitniket. Kete vit kam lexuar vetem poetet bitnike amerikane: Alen Ginsbergun, Karl Solomonin, Keruakun dhe Geri Shnajderin. Ata krijuan poezine me te fuqishme ne mesin e shekullit XX. Shnajderin kam pasur fatin ta takoj ne Uashington D.C ne 1997. Bitniket i ringjallen dhe njehere femijet e eger te natyres se Uitmanit dhe shpallen se qyteterimi teknologjik mund ta shkaterronte shpirtin, ndaj liria e poezise eshte liria e shpirtit. Migjeni eshte me afer bitnikeve se sa Trakli por poezia e Traklit eshte nje substance teper familjare ne zanafillat konceptuale te bitnikeve.

Post Scriptum

5 shtator 2002: Ne shtepine e Driteroit. Ai me tha se me kishte shkruar nje leter te shkurter ku thoshte se e kishte mbaruar shqiperimin e poezive te Traklit dhe ndoshta une duhej te shkruaja dicka si parafjale per kete liber. Pastaj e kishte grisur letren dhe e kishte hedhur ne kosh. Une iu luta qe t'i merrja copat e grisura per t'i ngjitur dhe per ta kompozuar perseri letren. E bera kete gje dhe e ruaj si nje relike te shtrenjte. Aty Driteroi shprehet per konceptin e tij te shqiperimit. Ndoshta nje dite do ta botoj. I shkrova keto shenime sepse jam i bindur per ato qe kam shkruar. Ne kete kohe te cmendur plot paradokse politike, permbytje shirash dhe ujerash ne harten e atdheut, plot zera kasandrike, Driteroit i shkrepi ne koke qe te shqiperonte Traklin. A eshte kjo gje e rastit? Mund te them se jo. Poemen e Traklit per shen Sebastianin e kam lexuar si i nemitur duke degjuar nje CD me muziken e parrefyeshme dot me fjale pervecse metinguj te Debysise. Kenaqesia estetike qe e pakufishme. Amen!

(marr nga Koha Jone 09-08-2003)

----------

